# table top ungluing



## Apjow (Nov 3, 2016)

Hello, I've just completed a table top using the japanese torch design/method, as I was torching the wood I realized that the glue was heating up and the joints slightly split open. I filled all the cracks with epoxy filler and I'm wondering will the joints over time come apart. The top is 2" thick so it's really only the first 1/16" that opened up so I still have a good 1 15/16 of glued joints. Like an idiot I didn't use titebond 3. It's supposed to be a distressed table so I'm not concerned about the look, my question is really "will this table fall apart"? Thank for any advice, oh yeah, I've already lacquered it so ripping and glue up would really be a pain since it's already cut to final length. Thanks please give me hope!


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

I think you're fine. If you started with a good glue joint, I don't think the heat from a torch will have penetrated deep enough in a 2" top to weaken the glue-except for the very top.


----------

